# Mini Review Eizo FS2434



## JoM79 (3. August 2014)

Da ich mir kurz entschlossen den Eizo FS2434 geholt habe, wollte ich hier mal ein kleines Review machen.


Hier erst einmal der Link zur Herstellerseite Eizo

*Lieferumfang:*

-Monitor
-Netzkabel
-USB Anschlusskabel
-DVI Single Link Kabel
-Fernbedienung
-Eizo LCD Utility Disk
-3,5mm Klinkenkabel
-Montageanleitung und Vorsichtsmassnahmen
-Schrauben für eine optionale Vesamontage


*Optik und Mechanik*

Der Monitor ist vom Design her ganz gut gelungen.
Im unteren Bereich befinden sich die Lautsprecher, die Status LED und die Bedientasten.
Direkt am Monitor befinden sich nur Tasten für das Eingangssignal, die Lautstärke und der Ein/Aus Taster.

Das Display selber hat einen sehr schmalen Rand von 6mm, dabei entfallen 4mm auf das Panel und 2mm auf den Rahmen .
Dadurch eignet sich der Monitor sehr gut für Multimonitoring.
Die Bilddiagonale beträgt 605mm bzw 23,8".

Der Standfuß ist klein gehalten und sehr rutschfest.
Er besitzt eine Höhenverstellung von 60mm, wobei der Monitor in der unteren Stellung eine Höhe von 402mm aufweisst.
Eine Pivot Funktion ist nicht vorhanden, dafür aber Swivel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technik*

*Betriebsgeräusch*

Der Monitor ist komplett geräuschlos, egal bei welcher Helligkeitseinstellung.

*Stromverbrauch*

Der Stromverbrauch liegt bei 9/15/21W und der jeweiligen Helligkeitseinstellung 0/50/100.
Wenn der Monitor ausgeschaltet ist, beträgt der Verbrauch 0W.

*Anschlüsse*

Es sind zwei HDMI und ein DVI Anschluss, sowie jeweils ein 3,5mm Ein-/Ausgang.
Desweiteren sind ein USB Eingang und 2 USB Ausgänge vorhanden, alle mit USB 3.0.

*Bedienung*

Der Monitor wird über die beiliegende Fernbedienung oder Software eingestellt.
Leider konnte ich die Software nicht starten und deswegen werde ich das zu einem späteren nochmal versuchen.
Über die Fernbedienung lassen sich ein paar Funktionen direkt steuern, wie z.B. die Helligkeit.
Den Rest stellt man über ein OSD ein.
Das OSD ist sehr einfach und übersichtlich gehalten und beinhaltet sehr viele Einstellmöglichkeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Helligkeit*

Die Helligkeit habe ich mit einem x-rite i1 Display Pro gemessen.
Gemessen im wurde Modus -User2- und die Farben wurden vorher zurückgestellt auf Werkeinstellungen.

100% - 253 cd/m²
  75% - 199 cd/m²
  50% - 142 cd/m²
  25% -   77 cd/m²
    0% -    5 cd/m²

Desweiteren habe ich die Helligkeitsverteilung bei ~140 cd/m² gemessen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die mittlere Helligkeitsabweichung beträgt somit 7,44%.


*Kontrast*

Den Kontrast habe ich bei einem Weisspunkt von D65 und einer Helleigkeit von 120 cd/m².
Der Kontrast betrug bei dieser Einstellung 921:1.

*Entspiegelung*

Der Monitor ist matt entspiegelt.

*Backlight*

Den typischen IPS-Glow konnte ich nicht feststellen.
Lichthöfe sind zwar vorhanden, aber nicht aufdringlich.
Zudem ist das Display komplett flimmerfrei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die linke obere Aufhellung kommt vom Tageslicht.

*Downsampling*

Eine Auflösung von 2880x1620 bei 60Hz ist an einer GTX750 mit einem DVI-D Duallinkkabel ohne Probleme zu realisieren.
3840x2160 ist jedoch weder mit 60Hz, noch mit 30Hz möglich.

*Übertaktbarkeit*

Getestet habe ich mit CVT und reduziertem Blanking.
So 62Hz möglich bei 63Hz gab es kein Bild mehr.
Auch das manuelle einstellen der Werte brachte keine Verbessrung mehr.

*Software*

Eizo legt dem FS2434 eine Software Namens G-Ignition bei.
Mit dieser Software kann viele Dinge direkt unter Windows einstellen.
Zum benutzen der Software muss man das beiliegende USB Kabel mit dem Monitor verbinden.
Startet man die Software, ist man im Reiter Hot Key.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort wird der erkannte Monitor angezeigt und man kann für verschiedene Aktionen Schnellwahltasten hinterlegen.

Im Reiter Color Adjustment lässt ein vordefinierter Modus auswählen und direkt aktivieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desweiteren ist es möglich unter den Punkten Color und Smart Functions die dementsprechen Funktionen einzustellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desweiteren kann man eigen Einstellungen sowohl importieren als exportieren.

Im Reiter Auto Color kann man verschieden Pragrammen unterschiedliche Profile zuteilen.
Startet man dann dieses Programm wird automatisch das entsprechende Profil geladen.
Damit die Programme erkannt werden, muss man sie aber einmal vorher starten.
Hat man ein Profil einem Programm zugeteilt, muss dieses noch registriert werden.
Zuletzt kann man noch ein Profil einstellen, das benutzt wird wenn eine unregistrierte Anwendung gestartet wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem bietet einem die Software sehr viele Möglichkeiten den FS2434 einzustellen.

*Gaming*

Getestet habe ich die Gamingeigenschaften im direkten Vergleich mit dem BenQ XL2720Z.
Beide Monitore liefen dabei jeweils mit 60Hz und waren über DVI an einer R9 290 angeschlossen.

*Reaktionszeit*
Der Eizo ist direktem Vergleich gleich schnell und somit sind schnelle Spiele problemlos möglich.
Die Schlieren halten sich in Grenzen und sind für ein 60Hz Gerät gut.
Für eine weitere Verbesserung, müsste man auf ein 144Hz Gerät zurückgreifen.

*Overdrive*
Bei der Standardeinstellung des Overdrive, sind keine Artefakte zu erkennen.
Stellt man ihn jedoch auf verbessert, ist Ghosting an hellen Kanten zu erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inputlag*
Der Inputlag ist der gleiche wie beim BenQ im Instantmodus.
Wenn man den BenQ auf normalen Modus umstellt, ist der Eizo 10-20ms schneller.
Verglichen mit anderen Test des BenQ, sollte der Inputlag des Eizo gegen 0 gehen.

*Smartfunktionen*
In den Optionen des Menüs "Smart Functions" kann man das Bild nochmals anpassen.
Bei Smart Resolutionen wird in 5 Stufen nochmals "geschärft" und Gegner sind somit leichter erkennbar.
Der Punkt Smart Insight hellt das Bild auch in jeweils 5 Stufen auf und macht dabei Farben intensiver.
Der Schwarzwert lässt im Menüpunkt Farbe einzeln einstellen und hellt dunkle Bereiche nochmal auf.

*BluRay und HDTV*

Bluray habe ich mit PowerDVD 13, einer GTX 750 und einem HDMI Kabel gestestet.
Die Bildqualität ist sehr gut und auch bei Actionreichen Szenen konnte ich keinerlei Artefakte feststellen.
Wenn man die Bildgrösse auf vergrössert stellt, wird das Bild leider links und rechts abgeschnitten, sowie die schwarzen Balken reduziert.
Das Bild wird also nur gezoomt.

HDTV wurde mit meinem HD-Recorder von Unitymedia (Echostar HDC 601) mit einem HDMI Kabel getestet.
Das Bild wird mit 1080i und 50Hz ausgegeben.
Die Bildqualität ist dabei sehr gut und auch 4:3 Inhalte werden einwandfrei wiedergegeben.
Eine Skalierung bei 4:3 ist problemlos möglich, ohne das irgendetwas vom Bild abgeschnitten wird.
Allerdings sind links und rechts immer noch relativ grosse Balken vorhanden.

*Sound*

Die verbauten Lautsprecher reichen für Windowssounds oder ein YouTube Video.
Wenn man jedoch Spielen. Musik hören oder Filme gucken möchte, sollte man definitiv auf eine externe Lösung zurückgreifen.

*Fazit*

Der Eizo FS2434 ist ein guter Monitor, mit vielfältigen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Das Bild und die Farben sind sehr gut.
Er wurde für Spieler entwickelt und macht dabei seine Sache gut.
Sollten vom jeweiligen Nutzer z.B. schnelle Shooter bevorzugt werden, würde ich doch eher zu einem 144Hz Monitor raten.
Leute die auch andere Spiele spielen oder gerne mal ein Bild bearbeiten, können bedenkenlos zum Eizo greifen.
Alles in allem ist der Eizo in sehr guter Allroundmonitor, der durch seine Zusatzfunktionen Spielerherzen höher schlagen lässt.


----------



## DerLachs (3. August 2014)

Das klingt gut. Ich werde mir den Monitor dann wahrscheinlich auch bald bestellen.


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Test!  

Kannst du schon etwas zur Filmwiedergabe und den Smart-Features sagen?


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Test!
> 
> Kannst du schon etwas zur Filmwiedergabe und den Smart-Features sagen?



Zu den Smartfeatures steht was unter Gaming. 
Filme müsste ich heute erstmal gucken, da bin noch nicht zu gekommen.


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Zu den Smartfeatures steht was unter Gaming.
> Filme müsste ich heute erstmal gucken, da bin noch nicht zu gekommen.


 Argh! Total überlesen. Bin gefühlt immer noch im WE. 
Danke, das wäre super von dir!


----------



## DerLachs (4. August 2014)

Kann man eigentlich diese ganzen Smart Features deaktivieren?


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2014)

Ja die sind ab Werk schon deaktiviert.


----------



## Enigma7 (9. August 2014)

@JoMo 79

Danke für den Testbericht.
Konntest du Eizo bereits weiter testen bzgl. Filmwiedergabe usw.?


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2014)

Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Zeit.
Ich hoffe ich komme morgen dazu.


----------



## DerLachs (11. August 2014)

Welche Einstellungen benutzt du beim FS2434 eigentlich?


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2014)

Im Moment Farbmodus User 1

Helligkeit- je nach Bedarf
Schwarzwert-50
Kontrast-50
Sättigung-0
Farbton-0
Temperatur-6500K
Gamma-2.2
R-100 G-87 B-81
Overdrive-Standard
Smart Resolution-1

Der Rest ist auf 0 oder Aus.


----------



## DerLachs (11. August 2014)

Danke für die Antwort.  Die Settings teste ich mal.
Beim Farbmodus "Game (Dark Scene)" brennen einem ja die Augen weg.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2014)

Ja, aber du siehst halt alles


----------



## DerLachs (11. August 2014)

Das zerstört nur die Atmosphäre, deshalb bleibt das aus.  Und im Office-Betrieb blendet mich das nur.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2014)

Du musst dir mal so Bilder von Personen angucken, das sieht dann richtig schrecklich aus.


----------



## DerLachs (11. August 2014)

Das tu ich mir nicht an.


----------



## Enigma7 (12. August 2014)

@JoM79

Stimmt es, dass beim Eizo Monitor die Bildeinstellungen nur über die Fernbedienung vorgenommen werden kann?
Bzw. das es keine Tasten am Monitor gibt um das OSD zu bedienen / einzustellen?
Im Test von Computerbild wird dies behauptet.
Kannst du dazu etwas sagen?

Eizo Foris FS2434: Test des Zocker-Displays - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2014)

Enigma7 schrieb:


> @JoM79
> 
> Stimmt es, dass beim Eizo Monitor die Bildeinstellungen nur über die Fernbedienung vorgenommen werden kann?
> Bzw. das es keine Tasten am Monitor gibt um das OSD zu bedienen / einzustellen?
> ...



Ja, am Monitor kannst du nur Input, Lautstärke und ein/ausschalten.
Steht aber auch in meinem Review.

Edit: 
Es geht aber auch über die mitgelieferte Software.


----------



## Enigma7 (12. August 2014)

Danke. Stimmt es steht in deinem Bericht. 
Dachte aber, dass er trotzdem Tasten hat und zusätzlich über die Fernbedienung eingestellt werden kann.

Ich sehe das schon etwas als Nachteil - ein 300 EUR Monitor der keine Tasten hat.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. August 2014)

Was willste mit meist umständlich zu bdienenden Tasten am Monitor?
Ich sehe das gerad als das beste an Eizo da könnten sich mal paar mehr Hersteller ne Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Enigma7 (12. August 2014)

natürlich ist es praktisch aber
was machst du wenn die Fernbedienung kaputt geht?
Es wäre besser Tasten und Fernbedienung.


----------



## catchman2503 (12. August 2014)

Dann geht es ja wie er sagt über die mitgelieferte Software


----------



## Enigma7 (12. August 2014)

ja schon .
Ich plane den Monitor erstmal an eine Konsole anzuschließen d.h. ich müsste ihn dann erst einen PC anschließen um die Einstellungen zu ändern.
Wäre dann nicht ganz so praktisch aber das wäre ja nur für den Fall, dass die Fernbedienung kaputt geht


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2014)

Enigma7 schrieb:


> natürlich ist es praktisch aber
> was machst du wenn die Fernbedienung kaputt geht?
> Es wäre besser Tasten und Fernbedienung.


 
Wenn du nur Tasten hättest, was würdest du machen wen die Tasten kaputt sind?
Richtig Monitor tauschen und hier brauchst du nur die Fernbedienung tauschen lassen.


----------



## Enigma7 (12. August 2014)

okay 1:0 für die JoM79


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2014)

Und ich finde es wesentlicher bequemer so.
Ich hätte nur anstatt der Lautstärke die Helligkeitsregelung als Tasten Monitor gemacht.


----------



## Enigma7 (12. August 2014)

stimmt das wäre praktisch


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2014)

Was ich mit am besten finde, ist der einstellbare Schwarzwert.
Ist sehr praktisch.


----------



## Enigma7 (12. August 2014)

Was meinst du damit? Wie kräftig das schwarz dargestellt wird?


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2014)

Das ist direkt der Schwarzwert, dh z.B. bei einer Einstellung über 50 wird schwarz immer grauer.
Aber dadurch siehst du in dunklen Bereichen auch mehr.


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2014)

@ JoM79
Bist du schon dazu gekommen, den Monitor im Filmbetrieb zu testen?


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2014)

Ne leider noch nicht, bin momentan bisschen im Stress wegen Urlaubsplanung usw.


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ne leider noch nicht, bin momentan bisschen im Stress wegen Urlaubsplanung usw.


 Ist kein Problem. Hat ja alles Zeit.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2014)

Naja Freitag habe ich nen Tag frei, da sollte es klappen.Hoffentlich.Vielleicht.


----------



## Endzeitgedanke (20. August 2014)

Hallo *JoM79*,

Kommt noch was? 

Hab mir den Monitor vor 2 Tagen auch bestellt, nachdem ich tagelang rumgesurft und sämtliche Testberichte gewälzt habe 

Sollte heute Mittag irgendwann eintreffen...  dann verschaff ich mir selbst einen Eindruck 

Wäre nichtsdestotrotz interessant, was Du hier noch darüber zu berichten hast..  allzu viel ist im Internet ja noch nicht zu lesen..  Ist ja auch erst ca. nen Monat auf'm Markt, wenn meine Sinne mich nicht trüben 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2014)

Endzeitgedanke schrieb:


> Hallo JoM79,
> 
> Kommt noch was?
> 
> ...



Ja, kriege heute nen DVI Kabel für Übertaktungsversuche und ein Nachtrag für BluRay und HDTV kommt auch noch dazu.


----------



## Painkiller (21. August 2014)

> Leider konnte ich die Software nicht starten und deswegen werde ich das zu einem späteren nochmal versuchen.


Hast du die Software in der Zwischenzeit zum laufen gebracht?


----------



## jediknight23 (21. August 2014)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu nem Phänomen, über das ich seltsamer Weise noch gar nichts gelesen habe. Zwar macht der Monitor bei Spielen nen brachial guten Eindruck, aber im "Office-Betrieb" stört mich folgendes: weiße Flächen wirken unsauber gestreift, es wirkt wie die Wellpappe eines Kartons. Kann man dagegen was tun oder ist das Panel-bedingt so?


----------



## Painkiller (21. August 2014)

Poste mal bitte die Einstellungen von deinem Monitor. Wie ist das Gerät denn überhaupt angeschlossen? DVI oder HDMI?


----------



## jediknight23 (21. August 2014)

Angeschlossen habe ich über DVI. Den erwähnten Effekt habe ich durch manuelle Einstellungen nicht wegbekommen.  Ich benutzte die vordefinierten Profile in Werkseinstellung (User1).


----------



## Painkiller (21. August 2014)

Komisch. Hast du deine Karte übertaktet?


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hast du die Software in der Zwischenzeit zum laufen gebracht?



Ja die läuft, kommt auch noch als Nachtrag rein.
Kann den Rest auch erst ab morgen testen, da die Post nicht mit meinen Kabeln an Land gekommen ist.
Sollte dann am Samstag gegen Nachmittag alles on gehen.



jediknight23 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu nem Phänomen, über das ich seltsamer Weise noch gar nichts gelesen habe. Zwar macht der Monitor bei Spielen nen brachial guten Eindruck, aber im "Office-Betrieb" stört mich folgendes: weiße Flächen wirken unsauber gestreift, es wirkt wie die Wellpappe eines Kartons. Kann man dagegen was tun oder ist das Panel-bedingt so?


 
Also bei mir ist weiss gleich weiss.
Mach mal nen Foto davon.


----------



## Painkiller (21. August 2014)

> Ja die läuft, kommt auch noch als Nachtrag rein.
> Kann den Rest auch erst ab morgen testen, da die Post nicht mit meinen Kabeln an Land gekommen ist.
> Sollte dann am Samstag gegen Nachmittag alles on gehen.


Ok, alles klar! 

Bis Samstag Nachmittag sollte mein Eizo FS2434 auch auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen.  
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Gerät.


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ok, alles klar!
> 
> Bis Samstag Nachmittag sollte mein Eizo FS2434 auch auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen.
> Bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Gerät.


 
Ist ja wie ne Seuche, jeder holt sich den Eizo


----------



## Painkiller (21. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist ja wie ne Seuche, jeder holt sich den Eizo


 Mein guter alter Samsung BX2450 will eben auch mal in Rente gehen.  

Der Eizo bietet alles was ich suche. Mit Ausnahme der 144Hz natürlich. Wobei dieses Feature für mich eher vernachlässigbar ist. 
Ohne kann ich problemlos leben, weil mir die Bildqualität einfach wichtiger ist.


----------



## DerLachs (21. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist weiss gleich weiss.
> Mach mal nen Foto davon.


Bei mir ist auch alles weiß.


----------



## jediknight23 (21. August 2014)

Seltsam, also jetzt guck ich seit 2 Wochen auf diese weißen Wellpappen-Flächen beim surfen oder in Office Anwendungen und keine sagt, "jo ich weiß was du meinst....".
 Ich mach später mal nen Foto, ich sitzt grad nicht am heimischen Eizo (ich genieße grade glatte, streifenfreie Weißflachen   )

 PS: Es ist auf jeden Fall deutlicher, als diese cross-hatching Seuche, die der FG2421 hatte!


----------



## nay (21. August 2014)

Ich habe zwei FS2434 und keiner der beiden Monitore hat auch nur den Anschein von Wellen bei weißem Hintergrund. Eventuell ist dein Gerät ein Fall für die 5 Jahre Vor-Ort-Garantie.


----------



## Endzeitgedanke (22. August 2014)

..auch bei meinem Eizo nichts von Wellen bei weißem Hintergrund zu sehen..

Vielleicht sprechen wir mal die "Verarbeitungsqualität" des Monitors an, die auch sehr gut im Review seinen Platz findet.  Ich bin auf den Thread von Scythe im Hardwareluxx-Forum aufgemerksam geworden.  Eizo Foris FS2434 - Spaltmaße Rahmen 

Mir wäre das mit den Spaltmaßen wahrscheinlich erst gar nicht aufgefallen, wenn ich das Gehäuse nicht lupenmäßig inspiziert hätte. 

Nehme an dass die Spaltmaße bei euch auch vorhanden sind?  Mich persönlich stört das jetzt nicht wirklich..


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

Also bei mir sieht das so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben sind es 0,6-0,7mm und an den Seiten 0,5mm.
Ich finde das vollkommen ok.


----------



## Endzeitgedanke (22. August 2014)

Zur Mitte hin wird der Spaltmaß größer und verkleinert sich wieder zu rechten Ecke.

Wenn das so bleibt geht das in Ordnung, solange sich das Gehäuse nicht weiter verformt/ausdehnt und die Spaltmaße größer werden..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie bereits im anderen Thread angedeutet sieht das auf den Fotos immer schlimmer aus, als es in Wirklichkeit ist..

Wenn Ihr also vorhabt den Monitor zu kaufen, dann lasst euch nicht abschrecken und verschafft euch besser selbst 'nen Eindruck..


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2014)

> Wenn Ihr also vorhabt den Monitor zu kaufen, dann lasst euch nicht abschrecken und verschafft euch besser selbst 'nen Eindruck..


Bin schon dabei. Kann´s kaum noch erwarten bis Samstag.


----------



## jediknight23 (22. August 2014)

So, um noch mal auf das von mir erwähnte Phänomen zurückzukommen: Ich hatte jetzt mal ein wenig Zeit, um ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen zu experimentieren. Diese "Streifenbildung" habe ich, wenn Temperature aus "off" steht (Also in der Werkseinstellung User1). Es ist z.B. auf der Google-Startseite oder im Dateiexplorer sichtbar. (Bei den weißtönen hier im Forum sieht man es nicht.) Wenn ich manuell Werte vorgebe, sind die "Streifen" verschwunden, bis auf eine Ausnahme: bei 7500K sieht man auf jenen Weißflächen  ein ziemlich starkes flimmern. (Wirkt wie Analogfernsehen.) Bei allen anderen Werten ist aber alles OK!

Kurz gefasst gilt für mich: Werkseinstellungen finde ich OK, aber die Farbtemperatur muss ich auf 6500K oder 7000K stellen.

Was Verarbeitung und Spaltmaße angeht, bin ich sehr zufrieden. Solche Abweichungen wie hier auf den Bildern zu sehen habe ich nicht!

Also auch von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

Mach trotzdem mal ein Foto davon, kann mir immer noch nicht so ganz vorstellen wie das aussieht.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2014)

So, mein Monitor ist auch da.  Lieferung kam schneller als erwartet.

Meine Einstellungen bis jetzt:

User1
Helligkeit 100
Schwarzwert 50
Kontrast 50
Sättigung 0
Farbton 0
Temperatur Aus
Overdrive Standard
Gamma: 2.2
Smart Detection Vollbild
Smart Resoulution 1

Ich muss aber noch etwas dran herum schrauben. 
Hätte gerne die Farben einen Tick kräftiger. 

Zur Verarbeitung:
Bis jetzt ist mir nichts negatives aufgefallen. Die Spaltmaße sind in Ordnung.


----------



## DerLachs (22. August 2014)

Das mit den Spaltmaßen wäre mir ohne euch gar nicht aufgefallen. Schlimm finde ich es nicht, nur bisschen schade. Immerhin ist das ein 300 Euro-Monitor und da verlange ich persönlich eine sehr gute Verarbeitung. Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich nichts zu bemängeln.

@ Painkiller
Viel Spaß mit dem Ding.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Das mit den Spaltmaßen wäre mir ohne euch gar nicht aufgefallen. Schlimm finde ich es nicht, nur bisschen schade. Immerhin ist das ein 300 Euro-Monitor und da verlange ich persönlich eine sehr gute Verarbeitung. Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich nichts zu bemängeln.



Für dich mögen 300 Euro viel Geld für einen Monitor sein, aber für Eizo ist das ein Low Budget Monitor.


----------



## DerLachs (22. August 2014)

Das ist mir klar. Ich bin jetzt mal vom Markt für den "normalen" User ausgegangen.  Da liegen 300 Euro über dem Durchschnitt, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

Das stimmt allerdings, die meisten gehen einfach nur in nen MM und kaufen was gut aussieht.

Edit:Update vom Test.
Die Software folgt im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2014)

So die Software steht jetzt mit drin.
Da ich demnächst im Urlaub bin und ich mir noch ein Kolorimeter bestellen muss, folgen Messungen zur Helligkeit, Kontrast usw, leider erst in etwa 3 Wochen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2014)

> @ Painkiller
> Viel Spaß mit dem Ding.


Danke! 

Spaß macht das Teil wirklich sehr. Hier mal ein kurzes Fazit nach dem WE. 

Gespielt wurde:

- Sanctum 2
- Dead Island Riptide
- Diablo III RoS
- Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion -> Star Trek Armada III Mod 
- Unreal Tournament III -> Team Deathmatch

Der Sitzabstand betrug bei allen Spielen ca. 80-85cm. 
Die Farben sind im direkten Vergleich zu meinem alten Samsung BX2450 wirklich sehr viel besser. Man merkt sehr deutlich die genaueren Farbabstufungen. Massive Schlieren sind mir bei den schnelleren Titeln nicht aufgefallen. Die Ausleuchtung ist gleichmäßig. Extreme Lichthöfe habe ich nicht feststellen können. Die Spaltmaße fallen auch nicht weiter störend auf. 
Obwohl nur 60Hz vorhanden sind war das Bild bei schnellen Bewegungen für mein Empfinden her sauber. Das Gerät fiept nicht, und gibt auch sonst keinen Ton von sich. Störenden Gerüche beim Erstbetrieb wie bei manch anderen Monitoren sind mir nicht aufgefallen. 
Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im OSD des Monitors sind kurz gesagt der Wahnsinn. Allen voran der einstellbare Schwarzwert. Wie JoM79 schon erwähnt hat, lassen sich die Smart Features sehr genau einstellen. Was bis jetzt noch nicht erwähnt wurde: Ein Eco Modus (nennt sich im OSD "Auto Eco View") ist bei mir scheinbar von Werk her aktiviert gewesen. Dieser hat das Bild etwas verdunkelt wenn zusätzliche Lichtquellen im Raum eingeschaltet wurden. Ich habe die Funktion deaktiviert, da mein Monitor passend kalibriert ist. Für die Kalibrierung sollte man allerdings ein bisschen Zeit mitbringen. -> _Es dauert ca. 30 Minuten, bevor sich die internen elektrischen Komponenten des Monitors stabilisieren. Warten Sie nach dem Einschalten des Monitors mindestens 30 Minuten, ehe Sie mit der Justierung beginnen.
_
Meine finalen Einstellungen werde ich hier im Laufe der Woche noch posten. Die ein paar Posts vorher genannten sind nicht mehr aktuell.  

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Monitor wirklich sehr zufrieden, und dann daher nur eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen! 



> Da ich demnächst im Urlaub bin und ich mir noch ein Kolorimeter  bestellen muss, folgen Messungen zur Helligkeit, Kontrast usw, leider  erst in etwa 3 Wochen.


Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub!


 
 Heute Abend im Pub


----------



## DerLachs (25. August 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Was bis jetzt noch nicht erwähnt wurde: Ein Eco Modus (nennt sich im OSD "Auto Eco View") ist bei mir scheinbar von Werk her aktiviert gewesen. Dieser hat das Bild etwas verdunkelt wenn zusätzliche Lichtquellen im Raum eingeschaltet wurden. Ich habe die Funktion deaktiviert, da mein Monitor passend kalibriert ist.


 Bei mir war der Modus auch aktiviert, was mir anfangs gar nicht aufgefallen ist. Ich hatte schon an meinem Verstand bzw. an meinen Augen gezweifelt, weil das Bild innerhalb weniger Sekunden "anders" aussah. 


@JoM79
Ich wünsche dir auch einen angenehmen Urlaub.


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2014)

> Bei mir war der Modus auch aktiviert, was mir anfangs gar nicht  aufgefallen ist. Ich hatte schon an meinem Verstand bzw. an meinen Augen  gezweifelt, weil das Bild innerhalb weniger Sekunden "anders" aussah.


Ging mir genau so.  
Da geht man sich mal schnell nen Kaffee holen, und auf einmal sieht alles anders aus. Dachte schon da wäre ein Schuss im Kaffee gewesen^^


----------



## Fonce (29. August 2014)

Hatte heute einen BenQ XL2420Z bekommen, welcher mir aber absolut nicht gefallen hat. Vorallem neben meinem Eizo FS2333 sieht es einfach schrecklich aus.  Den BenQ hab ich dann heute direkt wieder zurückgeschickt und den FS2434 bestellt. Morgen kommt der Eizo dann an


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. August 2014)

Mal ne Frage hat der Eizo FS2434 auch so ein unscharfes Bild bei kleinster bewegung?
Beim FS2333 wurde das ja ziemlich bemängelt trotz Prad sehr guten Test bei der Gaming tauglichkeit.
Schlieren sind normal aber unscharfes Bild kenn ich nur von VA Panels.
Kann da einer was zu sagen?


----------



## Fonce (31. August 2014)

Also bei mir hat weder der FS2333 noch der FS2434 ein unscharfes Bild. Bin mit beiden absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2014)

> Mal ne Frage hat der Eizo FS2434 auch so ein unscharfes Bild bei kleinster bewegung?


Speziell in Shootern meinst du? Mir wäre hier nichts extremes aufgefallen. Weder in Sanctum II noch in UT III.
Smart Resoloution (Bildschärfung) habe ich immer noch auf Stufe 1. Auch bei Diablo III und Sins of a Solar Empire ist mir am WE nichts negatives aufgefallen.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (1. September 2014)

Interessanter Test.

Ich möchte mir auch demnächst einen neuen Bildschirm kaufen. Kann mich aber nun nicht entscheiden zwischen dem Eizo und dem ASUS VG248QE.
Da ich vorallem Shooter und Rennspiele spiele, tendiere ich zum ASUS, da dieser 144 Hz hat. Wie schlägt sich der Eizo in dem Bereich?


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2014)

> Da ich vorallem Shooter und Rennspiele spiele, tendiere ich zum ASUS, da  dieser 144 Hz hat. Wie schlägt sich der Eizo in dem Bereich?


Gegen einen 144Hz Monitor hat der Eizo keine Chance. Das sollte eigentlich klar sein. Allerdings zielt der Eizo halt auch eher in Richtung Bildqualität ab. Für mich war das persönlich einfach wichtiger als 144Hz. Shooter machen mir auch auf dem Eizo eine Menge Spaß!  Aber wie alles im Leben ist auch das ganz klar subjektiv. 

Wenn du also Shooter und Rennspiele spielst, dann empfehle ich dir klar den Asus VG248QE oder den BenQ XL2411Z.


----------



## DSALord (1. September 2014)

Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich zugusten der "besseren" Bildqualität von einem BenQ XL2420T @ 120 Hz auf einen IPS-Monitor wie z.B. dem Eizo FS2434 wechsel soll. Da ich hauptsächlich Diablo3 und MMO's bzw. RPG's spiele, wäre der Umstieg ja eventuell lohnenswert im Hinblick auf die Bildqualität ist. Da ich ja keine schnellen Shooter spiele, könnte ich ja theoretisch auf 120 Hz zugunsten der evtl. besseren Bildqualität (bessere Farbdarstellung, höherer Kontrast etc.) verzichten. Mal schauen, ob ich die Tage mal "auf Verdacht" den Eizo bestelle und vergleiche


----------



## Fonce (1. September 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Gegen einen 144Hz Monitor hat der Eizo keine Chance. Das sollte eigentlich klar sein. Allerdings zielt der Eizo halt auch eher in Richtung Bildqualität ab. Für mich war das persönlich einfach wichtiger als 144Hz. Shooter machen mir auch auf dem Eizo eine Menge Spaß!  Aber wie alles im Leben ist auch das ganz klar subjektiv.
> 
> Wenn du also Shooter und Rennspiele spielst, dann empfehle ich dir klar den Asus VG248QE oder den BenQ XL2411Z.


Wie gesagt, ich hatte am  Freitag einen BenQ XL2420Z und den am selben Tag wieder zurückgeschickt und mir den FS2434 bestellt. Die 144Hz sind ganz nett, aber wenn ich dann die Bildqualität mit meinem FS2333 verglichen habe war das einfach schrecklich. Sehr viele Details waren beim XL2420Z z.B. garnicht sichtbar. Auch hatte ich z.B. das Problem das es bei Fifa entweder schlieren gab welche das ganze ausehen liesen als würde es nicht flüssig laufen oder ich hatte extremes ghosting was auch einfach schrecklich aussah. Beim FS2333 und nun auch beim FS2434 läuft es einfach butterweich. Auch Shooter wie CS1.6, CS:GO, UT4, Battlefield usw. laufen mit dem FS233 und FS2434 sehr gut.
Ich persönlich kann nun mit einem Monitor kauf warten bis 4k IPS mit >120Hz von Eizo kommen bis mal ein neuer Monitor bei mir fällig ist.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (1. September 2014)

@<<Painkiller>>
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Lohnen sich 144 Hz überhaupt, wenn mein System bei FullHD z.B. max 90 Frames schafft?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. September 2014)

Ja!
Alles ob 60FPS lohnt sich mMn-


----------



## BazookaJoe36 (2. September 2014)

Meint ihr der Eizo FS2434 kann es bei Shootern wie CS:Go mit einem ASUS V248 aufnehmen. Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Oder hab ich mit dem Eizo Nachteile?


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2014)

> Meint ihr der Eizo FS2434 kann es bei Shootern wie CS:Go mit  einem ASUS V248 aufnehmen. Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen  Monitor. Oder hab ich mit dem Eizo Nachteile?


Das kann er.  Mach dir aber die Mühe und stell ihn ordentlich ein! 
Der Eizo hat weder große Schwächen bei der Reaktionszeit noch beim Inputlag. Ein interessanter Artikel dazu steht in der neuen PCGH 10/2014.


----------



## XCountry (9. September 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> [/I]
> Meine finalen Einstellungen werde ich hier im Laufe der Woche noch posten. Die ein paar Posts vorher genannten sind nicht mehr aktuell.
> [/I]



Woche ist um - und nu?


----------



## Painkiller (10. September 2014)

XCountry schrieb:


> Woche ist um - und nu?


 Argh! Ich wusste das ich was vergessen habe! 
Sobald ich zu Hause bin, erledige ich das.

Pain´s Edit:

Hier die versprochenen Einstellungen:

Farbmodus: User1
Helligkeit 100
Schwarzwert: 50
Kontrast: 50
Sättigung: 10
Farbton: 0
Temperatur: Aus

Gamma: 2.4
Rauschreduzierung: Aus
Kontrastverstärkung: Aus
Overdrive: Standard
Smart Detection: Vollbild
Smart Resolution: 1
Haut, Test, Smart Insight 2: Aus

Energie sparen: Aus
Auto EcoView: Aus
Eco View Optimizer: Aus


----------



## CoDBFgamer (10. September 2014)

Bin nun auch im Club der FS2434 Besitzer 

Danke Painkiller für die Einstellungen. 
Wofür ist eigentlich das G-Ignition? Lohnt sich das?


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2014)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Wofür ist eigentlich das G-Ignition? Lohnt sich das?


 
Steht doch im Test.
Oder habe ich da vergessen hinzuschreiben, wie die Software heisst?


----------



## CoDBFgamer (11. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Steht doch im Test.
> Oder habe ich da vergessen hinzuschreiben, wie die Software heisst?



Natürlich hab ich den ganzen Test gelesen. 
Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob sich die Software zusätzlich lohnt. Denn das was man in der Sofware einstellen kann, kann ich doch auch über das OSD einstellen. Oder geht da noch mehr zum einstellen?

Sorry falls ich mich blöd stelle.


----------



## Painkiller (11. September 2014)

Die Software hat eine Auto-Profil-Steuerung für die Programme. Im Klartext heißt das, das du für jedes Programm ein Farbprofil wählen kannst. Das G-Ignition Tool erkennt dann wenn du das Programm startest, und wechselt automatisch das Farbprofil. Sehr praktisch ist das ganze, wenn man mehrere Spiele zockt. Bei BF4 hast du zum Beispiel das User1 Profil so eingestellt, das dunkle Flächen aufgehellt werden. Bei Diablo III kannst du das aber nicht brauchen, weil sonst die Atmosphäre kaputt geht. Das Programm erkennt also das du jetzt Diablo III spielst, und wechselt das Profil auf User2 welches du dafür optimiert hast.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (11. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Dann werd ich es auch mal testen.


----------



## azurether (11. September 2014)

Danke für den Überblick, wird dann wohl mein nächster Monitor werden


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2014)

Wenn mir jetzt noch einer sagt, wie ich mit i1 Display Pro den Schwarzpunkt messen kann, dann könnte ich den Rest vom Test nachschieben.


----------



## MfDoom (13. September 2014)

Danke für das Review, ich habe den Monitor gerade eben bestellt 
Bin schon gespannt wie er sich im Vergleich neben meinem Benq 2411 schlagen wird.


----------



## john.lennox (14. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meinen Eizo FS2434 gestern in Betrieb genommen und bin restlos begeistert: Klare Farben, tiefes schwarz und auch die SmartRes-Funktion finde ich (zumindest auf der niedrigsten Stufe) sehr gelungen. Ich bin gerade dabei, mit den Einstellungen zu experimentieren und habe mit Painkillers Settings als Grundlage angefangen. Außer bei der Helligkeit (mein Monitor steht in einem eher dunkleren Teil des Raums) weiche ich eher in Details davon ab. Trotzdem würde mich sehr interessieren, welche Sttings andere Nutzer gewählt haben. Hier sind meine:

Farbmodus: User1
Helligkeit 57 [hier bin ich nach dem "Eco-Mode-Deaktivierungsschock" schnell zum Default-Wert zurückgegangen]
Schwarzwert: 50
Kontrast: 50
Sättigung: 12 [Dank an Painkiller für den Tipp, etwas Sättigung tut den Farben wirklich sehr gut]
Farbton: 0
Temperatur: Aus

Gamma: 2.6 [das Bild wird dadurch zwar einen Tick dunkler, aber noch etwas "knackiger"]
Rauschreduzierung: Aus
Kontrastverstärkung: Aus
Overdrive: Standard
Smart Detection: Vollbild
Smart Resolution: 1 [wirklich interessanter Effekt, ab Stufe 2 scheint es mir allerdings körnig zu werden]
Haut, Test, Smart Insight 2: Aus

Energie sparen: Aus
Auto EcoView: Aus
Eco View Optimizer: Aus
[Wenn man EcoView benutzt, sollte man wirklich die Helligkeit hochstellen...was wahrscheinlich Sinn und Zweck der Sache ohnehin eliminiert]

Zugegeben, alles keine große Abweichung von Painkillers Settings...gibt es schon Erfahrungswerte von anderen Usern?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## DerLachs (14. September 2014)

Ich poste nachher meine Settings.


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2014)

So Update mit Helligkeit und Kontrast ist on.
Den Kalibrierungbericht habe ich nur im HTML vorliegen und kann ihn so nicht einfügen.
Wenn da einer etwas drüber weiss, kann er gerne helfen, wie ich das hier einfügen kann.


----------



## DerLachs (14. September 2014)

Meine Einstellungen:

Farbmodus: User1
Helligkeit 60
Schwarzwert: 50
Kontrast: 50
Sättigung: 0
Farbton: 0
Temperatur: 6500K

Gamma: 2.2 [das Bild wird dadurch zwar einen Tick dunkler, aber noch etwas "knackiger"]
Rauschreduzierung: Aus
Kontrastverstärkung: Aus
Overdrive: Standard
Smart Detection: Vollbild (eigentlich Unsinn )
Smart Resolution: Aus
Smart Insight 2: Aus

Energie sparen: Ein
Auto EcoView: Aus
Eco View Optimizer: Aus


----------



## Endzeitgedanke (16. September 2014)

Ich hab mehrere Configs durch und aktuell finde ich's so gut und knackig:

Farbmodus: User1
Helligkeit: 75
Schwarzwert: 40
Kontrast: 40
Sättigung: 20
Farbton: 0
Temperatur: 7500

Erweiterte Einstellungen

Gamma: 2.8

Gain-Einstellung (R): 96
Gain-Einstellung (G): 95
Gain-Einstellung (B): 99

Rauchreduzierung: aus
Kontrastverstärkung: aus

Smart Resolution: aus
Smart Functions => Smart Insight 2  > 2 <

Eco View: aus


P.S:  Schaut euch mal darauf das Video in 4k an:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNJdPyoqt8U


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2014)

Endzeitgedanke schrieb:


> Ich hab mehrere Configs durch und aktuell finde ich's so gut und knackig:
> 
> Farbmodus: User1
> Helligkeit: 75
> ...


 
Tut mir leid, aber ich find es furchtbar so.
Viele dunkle Details sind einfach nur schwarz und das Bild ansich ist auch sehr dunkel.
Dazu ist das Bild auch noch viel zu blaustichig.


----------



## Endzeitgedanke (16. September 2014)

Nochmal anders:

Farbmodus: User1
Helligkeit: 90-100
Schwarzwert: 50
Kontrast: 50
Sättigung: 20
Farbton: 0
Temperatur: 7000k

Erweiterte Einstellungen

Gamma: 2.4

Gain-Einstellung (R): 100
Gain-Einstellung (G): 96
Gain-Einstellung (B): 95

Rauchreduzierung: aus
Kontrastverstärkung: aus

Smart Resolution: aus
Smart Functions => Smart Insight 2  > 2 <

Eco View: aus


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2014)

Helligkeit 90-100?
Bin ich hier der Einzige, der so empfindlich auf Licht reagiert?
Hab ihn bei mir im Desktopbetrieb meist so zwischen 10-20.


----------



## Endzeitgedanke (16. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bin ich hier der Einzige, der so empfindlich auf Licht reagiert?


Kommt drauf an.. ich bin generell nicht stark lichtempfindlich

Wenn der Raum ziemlich hell ist und/oder die Sonne reinknallt, empfinde ich die o.g Werte als angemessen. Nur abends bzw. wenn ich im "Dunkeln" sitze muss ich auch runter dimmen (min. jedoch Wert: 50)  oder ich schalte einfach in den Eco-Modus 



> Hab ihn bei mir im Desktopbetrieb meist so zwischen 10-20.


  das ist extrem dunkel..


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2014)

Endzeitgedanke schrieb:


> das ist extrem dunkel..


 
Extrem wäre 0, bin da ziemlich empfindlich.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. September 2014)

Finde 10-20% auch mächtig wenig.
Das kommt auch immer auf den Monitor an ist es ne grelle helle oder net.
Ich hab jetzt den Asus PB298 und auf 65% helligkeit stehen ist schön hell aber net grell.
Anders wars beim Asus VG248QE da biste bei 65% ja blind geworden der hatte sogar auf 0% noch eine gewisse  grelle gehabt was garnet ging.
Aber das ist wieso alles geschmacksache nen kumpl btreibt sein Asus VG248QE auf 100% helle da würde ich erblinden von ihm störts net haupsache er sieht alles.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2014)

Ihr seid alle gesegnet, dass ihr nicht solche Probleme mit Helligkeit habt.
Wenn im Winter Schnee liegt und die Sonne scheint, sehe ich fast nix mehr.


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2014)

> Ihr seid alle gesegnet, dass ihr nicht solche Probleme mit Helligkeit habt.


Tun dir dann die Augen weh oder wie wirkt sich das aus?


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2014)

Jap, ist wie so eine Art Druck auf den Augen.
Sehr unangenehm, dafür kann ich anscheinend im dunkeln besser sehen.
Selbst wenn ich Videos gucke, gehe ich nur auf so 30-40 hoch und im Forum je nach Zimmerhelligkeit sogar bis auf 5 runter.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. September 2014)

Bist wohl nen Riddick wenn de im dunkeln besser sehen kannst
Ne aber bei mir kommts immer auf den Monitor an ist net so das ich ne stunde in de Sonne gucken könnte.
Aber zu dunkel gehts bei mir net frag wie manche ihr Phone soweit runterdrehen an der helligkeit das se gerade noch so sehen können was se machen das stengt um einiges mehr die augen an ich muss meins immer voll aufgedreht haben.
Aber ich kenn das wenn man so stark anfällig auf licht ist hab öfters mal starke Migräne und da ist man so empfindlich auf licht das geht garnet also Abends Auto fahren fällt damit voll aus.


----------



## Painkiller (25. September 2014)

> Bist wohl nen Riddick wenn de im dunkeln besser sehen kannst


"Ich werd irre, wo krieg ich solche Augen her?" - "Indem du n paar Menschen umbringst." 



> Ne aber bei mir kommts immer auf den Monitor an ist net so das ich ne stunde in de Sonne gucken könnte.


Bei mir kommt das immer auf das Umgebungslicht an. Wenn alle anderen Lichtquellen aus sind, und nur der Bildschirm an ist, dann strengt das viel mehr an. Zumindest empfinde ich das so.


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2014)

Also wenn es dunkle Sachen sind habe ich meist das Licht aus und Fenster zu.
Im Forum oder bei hellen Sachen ist meist das Licht an oder Fenster offen.

Und umbringen musste ich keinen, aber wehe ich trinke Pflaumensaft


----------



## xeilux (26. September 2014)

hallo zusammen,

ich darf dieses Goldstück seit gestern auch mein eigen nennen. Nur die Lichthöfe oder IPS-Glow gibt mir zu denken. ich habe mal Bilder angehangen. Ist das normal bzw. tolerierbar oder sollte ich einen neuen bestellen?

viele Grüße


----------



## MfDoom (26. September 2014)

Ich habe so einen rechts unten, mich stört es nicht. Ist im normalen Betrieb nämlich nicht zu bemerken ^^

Welche Einstellung sollte ich ändern wenn Schrift im Browser irgendwie ein klein wenig unscharf ist?


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2014)

@ JoM79


> Eizo FG2421


Wie kommt´s? Hat der andere Eizo den Geist aufgegeben?


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2014)

Ne funktioniert einwandfrei, nur wollte den FG2421 schon lange mal probieren.
Und im Outlet von Alternate gab es den für 300€.
Und ich liebe dieses schwarz.


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2014)

> Ne funktioniert einwandfrei, nur wollte den FG2421 schon lange mal probieren.


Schon erste Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2014)

Jap habe ich.
Das Bild ist ne ganze Ecke heller und der Kontrast ist logischerweise wesentlich besser.
Von der Bildqualität her nehmen die sich nicht viel, aber der FG2421 ist ja auch nicht matt.
Beim FS2434 kann man definitiv mehr einstellen und von der Geschwindigkeit nehmen die sich nicht viel.
Der FG2421 hat halt 120Hz, da kommt ein 60Hz nicht gegenan.
Das Bild wirkt beim FS2434 durch den dünnen Rahmen grösser und die Bedienung per Fernbedienung ist halt wesentlich angenehmer.
Ich finde beide Monitore gut, aber durch das schwarze Schwarz und die 120Hz finde ich den FG2421 für mich besser.

Edit:
Und die GTX 980 braucht halt was zum füttern


----------



## Lutz81 (29. September 2014)

Hi,

wollte mir nach fast 6 Jahren auch mal wieder einen neuen Monitor kaufen. Mein jetziger ist ein 23" Samsung SyncMaster 2343BW mit einer Auflösung von 2048x1152 TN-Display 60Hz.
Der Eizo wäre zwar ein Rückschritt in Sachen Auflösung aber die Bildqualität scheint wohl wesentlich besser.

Wie stark ist denn das Tearing bei deaktivierten VSync und FPS-Limiter 60FPS ausgeprägt ?
Mein Samsung hat selbst bei 54FPS extrem Tearing.

Mfg


----------



## MfDoom (29. September 2014)

Der Monitor hat bei mir kein tearing.


----------



## Lutz81 (29. September 2014)

Supi...war bis jetzt immer am überlegen ob ich einen Monitor mit G-sync( TN-Display) oder ein IPS nehme.

Gibt es überhaupt einen IPS- Monitor mit G-sync ?

Bin nämlich echt allergisch auf dieses Zerreißen(Tearing)...


----------



## MfDoom (29. September 2014)

Er ist definitiv langsamer als ein 120/144hz Monitor (ich habe einen daneben stehen). Es ist bemerkbar langsamer aber man gewöhnt sich schnell daran. Ich verwende in BF4 lieber den Eizo, wegen dem Kontrast und den Farben.


----------



## Lutz81 (29. September 2014)

Dann wird es wohl der Eizo werden......


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. September 2014)

Mit 144Hz kannste das auch net vergleichen.
Nen unterschied merkste da glaub nur wenn de A lange auf nen 144Hz Monitor gspielt hast oder B einen daneben stehen hast.
Aber ich lehn mich mal weit raus und sage du wirst jetzt kein unterschied merken.
Hab den Asus PB29QE auch IPS der kommt fast auf die werte des Eizos also ich beziehe  mich mal auf den vorgänger der nachfolger wird da wohl net schlechter sein test find ich da leider net zu.
Ich merke null verzögerung und schlieren gibts auch net jedenfalls net so das se einen ins Auge springen.
Und ich bin bei sowas sehr empfindlich gerade was Latenz angeht.
Also greif zum Eizo und freu dich übers tolle Bild.


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2014)

Ohne Vsync habe ich Tearing, was aber völlig normal ist.
Und zum Thema Auflösung, beim Eizo kann man ja Downsampling betreiben.
Darf ich eigentlich auf meinen Verkaufsthread mit dem Eizo verweisen?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. September 2014)

Ich lebe lieber mit tearing als ne schwammige maus
Das mit dem tearing kommt auch auf den Monitor an manch ein IPS hat weniger und der nächste hat deutlich mehr.
Mich störts jedenfalls net wieso auch jahrelang hat mans auch ertragen...naja gut der wechsel von 144Hz auf 60Hz war dann doch nen bissel crazy.


----------



## MfDoom (30. September 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Mit 144Hz kannste das auch net vergleichen.
> Nen unterschied merkste da glaub nur wenn de A lange auf nen 144Hz Monitor gspielt hast oder B einen daneben stehen hast.
> Aber ich lehn mich mal weit raus und sage du wirst jetzt kein unterschied merken.
> Hab den Asus PB29QE auch IPS der kommt fast auf die werte des Eizos also ich beziehe  mich mal auf den vorgänger der nachfolger wird da wohl net schlechter sein test find ich da leider net zu.
> ...


 Ich habe es ca. eine Stunde lang bemerkt, danach fällt es tatsächlich nicht mehr auf.


----------



## de_Jung75 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe community,
erst einmal vielen lieben Dank...

WEGEN Euch habe ich mir auch den EIZO FS2434 gekauft, und......und....
UND????
IHR SEID SCHULD!!!

-----------------------------------------

Ich DANKE EUCH!!!
*verbeug*


Natürlich war das "wegen Euch" überzogen; jeder sollte sich ja selber erst einmal schlau machen bevor er/sie etwas kauft..., klar.
Die Formulierung war aber extra so gewählt, und da es aber als Kompliment gemeint war, kann man es m. E. so stehen lassen...^^

Da ich bis dato Besitzer (ca. 10 Jahre) eines Hyundai L90D+ war, ist das nicht nur ein vergleichsweise (10 Jahren her) günstigerer Monitor, sondern natürlich auch ein viel besserer...
Habe weder Fehler bei den Spaltmaßen, als auch "Weiß-Wellblech-Probleme", welche zu Anfang mal aufkamen.
Nur eine Frage: steht ein evtl. schlecht abgeschirmter Nahfeldmonitor neben dem Monitor?


Habe natürlich auch meine eigenen Einstellungen, da aber 
a.) ich aber auf diesem Bezug rel. "newbig" bin, und 
b.) alles subjektiv ist, möchte ich euch nicht damit belästigen.

Eine Software mit Bezug der Einstellungen wurde mir allerdings nicht zugesandt (Amazon); eine CD lag indes anbei: das Handbuch und eine Readme Date!!!
Ist das unerheblich???

Eine wichtige Frage habe ich dann auch noch:
Mein System ist ja bekannt (siehe Signatur), poste es aber lieber nochmals:
Intel Core i7-860 
AMD HD 5870
EIZO Foris FS2434
ASUS P7P55D
8Gb DDR3 1333Mhz (Take MS)
Enermax PRO82+ (625 Watt)
128 GByte SSD (Corsair/Samsung)
1500 GiByte (Samsung)
Windows 7 Ultimate x64
ASUS Xonar Essence STX
Bigfoot Killer 2100 Netzwerkkarte

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass in einem High-End System, bestückt mit einer Low-End Grafikkarte keine gutes Zusammenspiel bedeutet.
Ebenso nicht, wenn man ein Low-End System mit einer High-End Grafikkarte bestückt, da das System dann die Grafikkarte limitiert.

Meine Frage hierzu:

Welche Grafikkarte sollte ich mir kaufen, um noch das MAXIMALE raus holen zu können?
Da ja mein System nicht mehr das Neueste ist, wäre es ja Quatsch die neueste GraKa zu kaufen..., leuchtet ja ein, gelle?

Hierzu sei noch angemerkt, dass ich eigentlich kein Zockertyp bin (mein neuestes First-person-shooter ist "Battlefield 3 (nicht 4!)), dies spiele ich aber nicht allzu oft.
Ich zocke meistens ältere Spiele...
WENN ich dann aber mal zocke, dann möchte ich aber auch alle Regler "auf Rechts" stehen haben haben, sprich höchste Grafikkeinstellung. Und dies wird ja schwer werden, wenn man meine vorherige Auflösung mit der jetzigen vergleicht (1280x1024 vs. 1920x1080)

Etatmäßig wäre so um die 300 Euro, da mich das gesamte System noch 2- 4 Jahre erfreuen sollte, bevor dann KOMPLETT Neues gekauft wird...

cru@all
de_Jung75


P.S.: Sorry; ich vergaß noch, es soll eine AMD Karte sein (bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion, welche Karten besser sind)!!!


----------



## Modifikation (17. Oktober 2014)

Huhu Ihr Lieben,

könntet Ihr mal Eure "final" getesteten (z.B.) USER 1 (Office), USER 2 (Gaming) Einstellungen posten?
Ich bin am probieren und kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden, v.a. beim Office-Betrieb.

Mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen: 

Wenn ich die Kontrasverstärkung auf AN habe, dann wird z.B. der Hintergrund im Windows-Desktop (dunkelblau) 
immer hoch und runtergereglt (es verändert sich der Kontrast) - ist das normal? Ist das nur bei starren Bildern? Und, weshalb?

Liebe Grüße, und ein entspannendes Wochenende!

Euer Modi.


----------



## de_Jung75 (19. Oktober 2014)

...
(Frage wurde gelöscht)


----------



## M3E36 (20. Oktober 2014)

Fonce schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hatte am  Freitag einen BenQ XL2420Z und den am selben Tag wieder zurückgeschickt und mir den FS2434 bestellt. Die 144Hz sind ganz nett, aber wenn ich dann die Bildqualität mit meinem FS2333 verglichen habe war das einfach schrecklich. Sehr viele Details waren beim XL2420Z z.B. garnicht sichtbar. Auch hatte ich z.B. das Problem das es bei Fifa entweder schlieren gab welche das ganze ausehen liesen als würde es nicht flüssig laufen oder ich hatte extremes ghosting was auch einfach schrecklich aussah. Beim FS2333 und nun auch beim FS2434 läuft es einfach butterweich. Auch Shooter wie CS1.6, CS:GO, UT4, Battlefield usw. laufen mit dem FS233 und FS2434 sehr gut.
> Ich persönlich kann nun mit einem Monitor kauf warten bis 4k IPS mit >120Hz von Eizo kommen bis mal ein neuer Monitor bei mir fällig ist.


 
ich würde mir auch gern denn FS2434 kaufen,ich spiele fast nur rennspiele wie need for speed wolrd also ein recht schnelles spiel,hab aber bedenken dass das ips panel zu langsam ist,vielleicht hat es jemand von schon mal getestet.


----------



## de_Jung75 (20. Oktober 2014)

Kann nur von Dirt Showdown berichten:
Alles absolut in Ordnung (obschon natürlich in Bezug dessen IMMER auch Subjektivität besteht!)


----------



## M3E36 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ok danke,ich habe denn test bei prad gelesen, aber leider haben die nicht direkt rennspiele getestet.


----------



## soul4ever (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab meinen eizo gestern abend erst von der Nachbarin abgeholt. Nur schnell aufgebaut. Aber konnte auf Anhieb die vesa Halterung nicht finden? 

Laut geizhals soll es die geben?


----------



## MfDoom (24. Oktober 2014)

bei mir waren nur 4 Schrauben dabei, keine Halterung.


----------



## soul4ever (24. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, war noch zu früh.  Die Halterung habe ich natürlich.  Ich suche quasi die Stelle am Monitor, an die ich die Halterung verdchraube  

Bei meinem dell war das die Stelle, an der der Fuß befestigt war. Beim eizo ist der Fuß ja teilweise aber fest am Monitor? 

Sorry wenn ich was übersehen Haben war gestern abend schon später vesa hat er doch zum aufhängen? 100x100?


----------



## NynrosVorlon (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab 2 Eizo FG2421 über DP an meiner GTX980 und da kommt mir auch kein anderer Monitor mehr dran


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2014)

soul4ever schrieb:


> Sorry, war noch zu früh.  Die Halterung habe ich natürlich.  Ich suche quasi die Stelle am Monitor, an die ich die Halterung verdchraube
> 
> Bei meinem dell war das die Stelle, an der der Fuß befestigt war. Beim eizo ist der Fuß ja teilweise aber fest am Monitor?
> 
> Sorry wenn ich was übersehen Haben war gestern abend schon später vesa hat er doch zum aufhängen? 100x100?



Guck mal in Manual, da wird das beschrieben.



NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 Eizo FG2421 über DP an meiner GTX980 und da kommt mir auch kein anderer Monitor mehr dran


 
Das ist ja schön für dich, aber das brauchst auch nicht immer und überall hinschreiben.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (27. Oktober 2014)

Nach 4 Jahren Samung P2340 steht endlich mal ein neuer Monitor auf meinem Tisch und da fiel auch meine Wahl auf den FS 2434. Erster Eindruck war trotz IPS-Glow in der linken unteren Ecke schon ziemlich gut, Optik 1A - nicht zu langweilig, nicht zu modern - macht sich sehr gut auf meinem Schreibtisch.

Das Bild kommt mir im Vergleich zum alten Samsung Blaustichiger vor, wahrscheinlich eine Sache der Kalibrierung oder doch nur Umgewöhnung ?



xeilux schrieb:


> Nur die Lichthöfe oder IPS-Glow gibt mir zu denken. ich habe mal Bilder angehangen. Ist das normal bzw. tolerierbar oder sollte ich einen neuen bestellen?


 
Sieht bei mir exakt genauso aus. Ich frage mich auch, ob das tolerierbar ist...eigentlich fällt's ja nur auf, wenn das Bild komplett schwarz ist - und im normalen Betrieb kommt das ja nicht vor.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2014)

Stell mal die Temperatur auf 6500K und Gamma auf 2.2, das hatte ich bei mir das beste Bild.


----------



## Bandes (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen  
Hat denn schon jemand den Monitor kalibriert ? Und könnte mir die Werte mitteilen.
LG Bandes


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2014)

Bandes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Hat denn schon jemand den Monitor kalibriert ? Und könnte mir die Werte mitteilen.
> LG Bandes



Ja, aber da würde ein Farbprofil erstellt,  was dir aber nichts nutzen wird.


----------



## Modifikation (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich habe jetzt von Eizo ein Austauschgerät  für den 2434 bekommen.
Er ist besser kalibriert und hat zwar mehr Backlight-Bleeding, dafür aber kein gelbschimmernden Lichthof.
Dafür hat das Austauschgerät ziemlich viel IPS-GLOW in der linken unteren Ecken, so dass dort
bei dunkleren Farben ein silberschimmer auf diesen Farben liegt.

Hier mal die Bilder: (Auf den Bildern sieht es nicht so "aktiv" aus, wie in Realität)

Das ist der "alte"

Bild 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bild 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der "neue" 

Bild 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier links der "alte" - rechts der "neue" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hat der "alte" eine bessere Farbbrillianz und ist schärfer(!?) bei gleicher Einstellung (unabhängig vom RGB-Gain).

Der "alte" geht auch auf jeden Fall zurück, nur was ist mit dem "neuen"? 
Der hat zwar natürlichere Farben, hat keinen heftigen gelbschimmernden Lichthof - ist aber von der Gesamtausleuchtung deutlich schlechter.
Vor allem stört mich links unten das coatingbedingte Bleeding (wie bei dem ASUS PB248Q). Soll ich nach dem Rückversand noch einmal mit EIZO sprechen?
Also man brauch heutzutage 10 Stück und einer davon ist dann - für mich - akzeptabel? Hm.

Was ich auch noch versuchen könnte, bei dem "alten" die Schraube hinten ein bisschen zu lockern, ihn kalibrieren zu lassen und zu behalten.
Diese Option ist mir aber eigentlich zu heikel (Schraube lockern). 
Oder ich könnte mit EIZO evtl. vereinbaren, dass ich 100 Euro draufzahle und mir den 2431 hole?

Was sagt ihr? Bitte nehmt es ernst. Mich stört es wirklich.

Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende,

Modifikation

p.S.
Sorry für die verwirrende Schreibweise, war die ganze Woche beruflich unterwegs und bin übermüdet.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Also der "alte" sieht jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm aus.


----------



## Modifikation (31. Oktober 2014)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ja, da gebe ich Dir erst einmal recht.
Andererseits ist es auf den Bildern nicht so stark wie in der Realität.
Zudem fällt der gelbe Lichthof des "alten" viel stärker auf als die schlechte Gesamtausleuchtung, 
mit welcher ich aber (auch) defintiv nicht zufrieden bin. Außerdem ist der "neue" besser in der Farbtreue,
jedoch schlechter in der Farbbrillianz (Helligkeit) und der Schärfe. Schwierig.

Wie würdest Du / Ihr weiter verfahren? Ich schätze Deine / Eure Meinung.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bandes (23. November 2014)

Huhu wollte mal fragen ob schon einer nun die perfekte einstellungen hat ?

lg Bandes


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2014)

Perfekt für was?
Es gibt keine allgemein gültige Einstellung für alles, je nach Situation braucht man da andere Einstellungen.


----------



## Bandes (23. November 2014)

Helligkeit und Kontrast zb.....
Ich hab keine ahnung welche einstellung ich nehmen soll.
Hatte vorher nen Samsung sa 350... irgendwie passt mein Bild nicht so dolle.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2014)

Kontrast 50 Helligkeit nach Bedarf.
Gamma noch auf 2.2 und Temperatur auf 6500K.
Das sollte als Grundeinstellung für das meiste ausreichen.


----------



## Bandes (23. November 2014)

> Kontrast 50 Helligkeit nach Bedarf.
> Gamma noch auf 2.2 und Temperatur auf 6500K.
> Das sollte als Grundeinstellung für das meiste ausreichen.


Ok vielen dank  
Werd ich versuchen


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (25. November 2014)

Hey sry wenn die Frage schon einmal beantwortet wurde (habe grad keine Zeit alle Seiten durchzulesen...) aber könntest du die Tiefe des Standfußes ausmessen? Ich möchte mir von einem Tischler einen neuen Schreibtisch anfertigen lassen (weil man für meine Ecke mit 67° einfach keine fertigen Tische findet...) und würde deshalb gerne wissen wie groß der ist.


----------



## JaegarMeister (4. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag PC-Games-Gemeinde,

ich habe mich in den letzten Monaten durch reichlich Testberichte und Foren durchgekämpft, darunter auch eures. 
Ich habe mich dann dazu entschieden mir ebenfalls einen EIZO FS2434 zuzulegen, welcher Gestern bei mir eingetrudelt ist.

Als Einstellungen für den Monitor habe ich die von Painkiller benutzt (Original Seite 8). 


Farbmodus: User1
Helligkeit 100
Schwarzwert: 50
Kontrast: 50
Sättigung: 10
Farbton: 0
Temperatur: Aus

Gamma: 2.4
Rauschreduzierung: Aus
Kontrastverstärkung: Aus
Overdrive: Standard
Smart Detection: Vollbild
Smart Resolution: 1
Haut, Test, Smart Insight 2: Aus

Energie sparen: Aus
Auto EcoView: Aus
Eco View Optimizer: Aus


Ich  hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas weiterhelfen, im PRAD Forum herrscht ja größtenteils Inaktivität. 
Vorab bereits vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


1. Trotz Helligkeit von 100 % ist für meinen Geschmack das ganze Bild etwas dunkel. Wie kann ich das ändern ?

2. Ich habe testweise mal wieder TombRaider und Diablo III gezockt, bei beiden Spielen hatte ich manchmal ruckler. 
Zur Überprüfung habe ich meinen alten Bildschirm wieder angeschlossen und beide nebeneinader gehabt (Sprich FS2434 und Hanns-G Hi221D). 
Beim Hanns-G kam es bei mir zu keinen rucklern. 
Beim FS2434 in TombRaider haben sich die Ruckler beim zielen/zoomen mit einer Waffe gezeigt und bei Diablo waren es einfach ruckler für eine Sekunde oder weniger.

Besteht die Möglichkeit das meine Grafikkarte zu schwach ist ? oder liegt das an dem FS2434 ?


Mein System :
- Dell XPS 8000er Serie (gut 1 Jahr alt)
- GPU : GeForce GTX 660
- CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770 CPU @ 3.40 GHz
- Speicher : 16.00 GB RAM
- Festplatte : 2 TB + 32 GB SSD
- Betriebssystem : Windows 8.1

Mein alter Monitor :
- HANNS-G Hi221D (8 Jahre alt)
- Größe : 22 Zoll (55,88cm) Bilddiagonale
- Auflösung : 1680 x 1050 Pixel, 61 Hz
- Format : 16:10
- Farbabstufungen : 16,7 Mio.
- Pixelabstand : 0,28 mm x 0,28 mm
- Reaktionszeit : 5 ms (schwarz-weiß-schwarz)
- Kontrast : 1000:1
- Helligkeit : 300 cd/m²


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2015)

Dein alter hat eine niedrigere Auflösung, das kann daran liegen.
Wobei Diablo 3 eigentlich nicht ruckeln sollte, da es ja kein wirklicher Hardwarefresser ist.

Bei den Einstellungen würde ich die Farbtemperatur noch auf 6500K stellen.
Heller wirst du das Bild jedenfalls nicht kriege, da ist bei 250cd/m² einfach Schluss.
Entweder du lebst mit der Helligkeit oder du musst einen anderen Monitor nehmen.


----------



## JaegarMeister (4. Januar 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hmm meint ihr ich stelle mich bezüglich der Helligkeit zu sehr an ? Vielleicht umgewöhnungsphase vom alten Bildschirm.  

Oder hab ich vielleicht doch irgendwas nicht richtig eingestellt. Verdammt

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich diese Einstellungen finde ?
- Auto EcoView und Eco View Optimizer


----------



## JaegarMeister (4. Januar 2015)

Verdammt ist das Hell...

Warum kann ich den net über G-Ignition diese beiden Einstellungen bearbeiten. Geht scheinbar nur via Fernbedienung.

AutoEcoView  war auf Standard, deswegen wars total dunkel.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2015)

Ja stimmt, das habe ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## JaegarMeister (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

so nach einigen Tagen testen kann ich diesem Bildschirm beruhigt weiterempfehlen. 
Die Farben sehen einfach großartig aus. Auch die 5 Jahre Garantie sind net ganz schlecht.

Eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch  :

Wenn ich meinen Rechner herunterfahre schaltet sich der Bildschirm leider nicht aus, sondern bleibt an. 
Ich kann ihn natürlich manuell ausschalten oder via "Off Timer" (minimal 30 Min.) abschalten, aber 30 Minuten sind mir zu lange > Strom-Verschwendung.
Hat jemand ne Lösung ? Oder liegt das an meinen verkorksten Windows-Einstellungen, wobei der alte sich ausgeschaltet hatte.


Beste Grüße

Jägermeister


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2015)

Guck mal in die Einstellungen vom Monitor.
Ich glaube unter den Ecoeinstellungen war der Standby mit dabei.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Januar 2015)

Bei mir heisst die Lösung Steckerleiste mit Schalter. Sonst zieht dein Mainboard auch noch Strom wenn der Rechner aus ist. Ist bei mir zumindest so


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2015)

Der FS2434 zieht so gut wie keinen Strom, laut Test bei Prad sind es 1,7W


----------



## MfDoom (8. Januar 2015)

Für dich sind es Centbeträge (falls du deinen Strom selber bezahlst), in den Kraftwerken kommen gigantische Mengen an Strom zusammen die für Standbygeräte draufgehen. Wenn du dann noch den Primärenergieaufwand bedenkst (wieviel kWh werden benötigt damit du eine kWh aus der Steckdose ziehen kannst) liegt hier ein riesiges Einsparpotential 
Der Primärenergiefaktor für Strom liegt in Deutschland (je nach politisch oder durch Lobby beeinflußter betrachtungsweise) zwischen 2 und 2,9.
Kleiner Ausflug zum Energiesparen


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2015)

Ne, den Strom bezahlen meine Frau und ich zusammen
Ich verstehe ja auch das man Strom sparen will, aber wenn ich sehe wieviele Leute noch normale Glühlampen verwenden, dann sind 1,7W mal sowas von egal.
Bei uns in der Wohnung wechseln wir gerade komplett auf LED und da sparen wir pro Lampe 34W, da kann ich meinen Monitor auch im Standby lassen.


----------



## JaegarMeister (8. Januar 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Guck mal in die Einstellungen vom Monitor.
> Ich glaube unter den Ecoeinstellungen war der Standby mit dabei.



@JoM79 : Danke für deine Hilfe, hat geklappt !



MfDoom schrieb:


> Bei mir heisst die Lösung Steckerleiste mit Schalter. Sonst zieht dein Mainboard auch noch Strom wenn der Rechner aus ist. Ist bei mir zumindest so



@MfDoom : Jo so hab ichs auch, aber wenn ich den Rechner nur ne halbe Stunde aus mache, lasse ich den Schalter an der Steckerleiste auf an


----------



## ratmal86 (8. Januar 2015)

Das mit den LED und stromsparen ist zwar schön, aber im Endeddekt zahlt der Verbraucher trotzdem immer mehr^^.
Wenn alle ihre Leuchtmittel wechseln, haben die Kraftwerke weniger Abnahme an Strom. Moral: Die Kilowattstunde wird teuer...
Ich habe an meinen Geräten Schaltstecker, die per Fernbedienung ein oder ausgeschaltet werden^^.


----------



## combu (15. Januar 2015)

Ich finde die Auto EcoView gerade wenn ich nur am Surfen bin super.
Jedoch ist mir beim lesen und konzentrieren auf längere Texte aufgefallen, dass sich die Helligkeit leicht hoch- und wieder runterregelt. Das ist dann wie ein langsames Flackern und dauert mehrere Sekunden obwohl sich die Lichtverhältnisse in meinem Raum nicht ändern.
Ist euch das auch schon aufgefallen bei aktiviertem Lichtsensor?

Wenn ich den Mauszeiger zur Hälfte am rechten Bildschirmrand verschwinden lasse und dann von weiter Links auf den Bildschirm schaue fällt gut auf das der Rand unscharf wird und sich die Farbe leicht ändert.

Also das sind natürlich nur Kleinigkeiten aber ich würde von euch gerne mal wissen ob das normal ist und bei euch auch passiert.


----------



## MfDoom (16. Januar 2015)

Ich habe das ausgeschaltet weil mir der Monitor sonst viel zu dunkel ist.


----------



## JaegarMeister (19. Januar 2015)

Kann mich MFDoom nur anschließen, mit aktiver Auto EcoView ist mir der Bildschirm deutlich zu dunkel. Daher kann ich deine Aussagen nicht überprüfen/bestätigen.


----------



## Thaurial (27. Januar 2015)

Hab den jetzt auch. Mit Cashback etc 280 euronen - Top Gerät finde ich!


----------



## SilentBill (28. Januar 2015)

Wie hast du es geschafft G-Ignition zu starten? Bei mir tut sich da nix, das usb kabel ist natürlich angeschlossen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2015)

Ist das Kabel auch am USB 3.0?


----------



## SilentBill (28. Januar 2015)

Natürlich, es liegt am Programm des startet einfach nicht. Im anderen Kompatibilitätsmodus hat leider auch nix gebracht.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2015)

Normalerweise sollte es nach dem Start in den ausgeblendeten Symbolen der Taskleiste sein.


----------

